# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  выручайте

## akakii

добрые выручайте подскажите где моно скачать оригинальные дрова на звук для материнки asusp4p800se

----------


## Andrey9024

вот ссылочка http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

но под Visty там нет

----------

